# To jet or not?



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I currently own a 14' semi V smoker craft. I just wonder if it would be applicable to put a jet on it. Has a 35 horse max rating and 5 people max. 

As many of you know I prefer a prop but I am looking to save cost and still have a decent river sled. I am wanting to have some security and peace of mind when running up and down the river. I mostly fish the Joe and not just bellow Berrien. I have struck timber on occasion with the current prop on it.

If not ill put my attention towards a new Stealth craft.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

My personal opinion, save for the sc! That's in the works for me as of now..... or, depending on the size of your current motor, and how much you want to save cost/hang on to it, those sc's don't need huge outboards to push em!


----------



## jigsnwigs (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been thinking of getting a "real" river boat myself. What about Tracy's Custom Riverboats out of Newaygo? I'm still not sure which direction to take... Aluminum flat bottom or a drifter style jet sled. With the main focus being on larger rivers. Such as the MO, Big Man, St Joe, and etc. My thinking is a flat bottom may work the best. Opines?


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

When you have a jet steering can be much different. Also when you have a jet you worry a lot less about low water and logs.


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

This is what I'm running now and the minute I get this college thing done and get my feet underneath me I will be running to stealth craft and ordering a 18foot power drifter, fished out of one and was sold! I have nothing bad to say about my current set up other than row ability. Bought the boat and prop motor (40hp) for 3,000 on Craigslist, 1500 dollar jet kit (best investment I've made) 400 dollar used winch from Tracy and a set of oars and I have a full on river boat. So for around 5 grand I have a boat that runs river and fishes flawlessly. I am young and couldn't remotely afford a nice rigged river boat. So I watched Craigslist religiously and found deals, kept in contact with Tracy about used equipment and slowly but surely built my boat the way I wanted. But you can't beat a stealth craft, they are just so damn sexy


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I currently own a 14' semi V smoker craft. I just wonder if it would be applicable to put a jet on it. Has a 35 horse max rating and 5 people max.
> 
> As many of you know I prefer a prop but I am looking to save cost and still have a decent river sled. I am wanting to have some security and peace of mind when running up and down the river. I mostly fish the Joe and not just bellow Berrien. I have struck timber on occasion with the current prop on it.


I ran a 90 prop on my 19' Fish-rite power drifter. Had a Macs skeg guard installed, left it unlocked and never looked back.
I can think of 15 years of bouncing that poor motor off timber in the Manistee and that motor looked as good on the lower unit as the day I bought it.
Don't get me wrong... Pumps are nice but unless you deal with a lot of shallow gravel flats they are unnecessary.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

wintrrun said:


> I ran a 90 prop on my 19' Fish-rite power drifter. Had a Macs skeg guard installed,* left it unlocked *and never looked back.
> I can think of 15 years of bouncing that poor motor off timber in the Manistee and that motor looked as good on the lower unit as the day I bought it.
> Don't get me wrong... Pumps are nice but unless you deal with a lot of shallow gravel flats they are unnecessary.


I have been running a prop like this for years. You can get away with a smaller motor with a prop, than with a jet. Better out of the hole by far. I used to hit stuff a lot, but I don't much anymore. I mostly fish a particular river, that I know pretty well. I don't run hard on it much. But I've boated the Big Man quite a bit. Leaving the motor "unlocked" is key. It'll bounce over a lot of stuff.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

wintrrun said:


> I ran a 90 prop on my 19' Fish-rite power drifter. Had a Macs skeg guard installed, left it unlocked and never looked back.
> I can think of 15 years of bouncing that poor motor off timber in the Manistee and that motor looked as good on the lower unit as the day I bought it.
> Don't get me wrong... Pumps are nice but unless you deal with a lot of shallow gravel flats they are unnecessary.


I do fish the Joe year round, so there are some shallow gravels spots I have to putt through with the prop tilted up. Unless I pay really really big bucks to get my ideal prop sled tunnel haul, decking out my current boat or getting a stealth craft jet sled would be the more money stable options. I would love to own a brand new stealth craft dont get me wrong, but if I can make the current boat get me around safely and spend the money else where or save it then thats all for the better. I see my pics didnt work I will readd them.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I do fish the Joe year round, so there are some shallow gravels spots I have to putt through with the prop tilted up. Unless I pay really really big bucks to get my ideal prop sled tunnel haul, decking out my current boat or getting a stealth craft jet sled would be the more money stable options. I would love to own a brand new stealth craft dont get me wrong, but if I can make the current boat get me around safely and spend the money else where or save it then thats all for the better. I see my pics didnt work I will readd them.


Or you can live with putting through shallow gravelly spots, and not spend more money. I putt through loggy/woody spots all the time. I have a friend who spent $30K on a Riverman boat, and then spent another $3k having a tear repaired after he hit a submerged log/tree with it. If I had $33,000 extra to spend on fishing, I would probably go to Alaska for week-long trips, for 6 or 7 years. But that is me. 

Also, a jet outboard isn't a "get out of jail free card," for running rivers. Ask anyone who has owned jets for a while, what kind of damage, and repairs they have had to make to their motors. Most have some stories that end in dollar signs. 

I wouldn't try to jump the coffers on the Grand in my little prop-driven boat. I find other places to fish, or fish that area from shore, or by wading. Not having a jet sled has never kept me from fishing, in over 40 years.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I can remember, barely, when I was a young man like you. My eyes were a lot bigger than my wallet too. Stick with what you have and be careful. That money that you spend will come in a lot handier for something other than fishing.


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

skipper34 said:


> I can remember, barely, when I was a young man like you. My eyes were a lot bigger than my wallet too. Stick with what you have and be careful. That money that you spend will come in a lot handier for something other than fishing.



My philosophy is buy while you are young, something that is exactly what you want and plan to keep it for a very long time. I feel like once I get established, life will handcuff me with bills or kids or wife's. But at least I'll be able to fish some of the best rivers around


----------

